# Your Guilty Pleasures/Geeky Obsessions <333



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So this will be fun, right? We all have to embrace our inner geek sometimes, and we all have a guilty pleasure or two! Here's the place to tell us about it! 

Mine is the X-men. I read the comics when I was little, but being little I didn't actually pay attention to what happened. Now that I'm older, I found a few pretty abused comics and have started reading from 1 up, now I'm hooked again! TV shows, movies (even though they suuuuck baaadlyyy xD ) and pretty much everything else.










































In case y'all hadn't noticed....Rogue is my favorite. LOL ^^ 


Okay, so actually that last one is her daughter Bekka.....But whatever


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm big on tacky online games. Right now I have a craving for Robot Unicorn Attack and Creamwolf.

In Robot Unicorn Attack, you're this robo unicorn running on a course. Your only two tasks are to avoid falling and to avoid running into things. Your controls are jump and dash, which breaks up magical stars that get in your way. All complimented by the song 'Always' by Erasure. I sound like a nut explaining it, but it's very addicting.

Creamwolf has an interesting plot. You're a werewolf disguised as an ice cream man. You spend some time luring kids and making ice cream for them, and when full moon strikes you lure them back to your cave and get to eat them! Very fun, but also a little quirky.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Hm, well, Metal, Metalocalypse, video games, and - to be contrary - True Blood.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Reminds me - Team Damon =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Team Eric.
...And Team Edward-Kills-Bella-and-Hooks-Up-With-Jake...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Team Eric! I also suggest reading the Sookie Stackhouse books, they're very good. I've been a fan of the book series for years, and the show is awesome as well! They changed the plot a lot but they're almost like separate things, the books and the show.

I also watch some anime, though not a lot. I like Soul Eater right now.
:]

And I love robot unicorn attack!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Gillian said:


> Team Eric! I also suggest reading the Sookie Stackhouse books, they're very good.


Eh, I've read passages from the books, and I honestly can't stand them... I'm a bit of a book snob, you see! x.x


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

OMG! Robot Unicorn Attack for the WIN! All my friends (bar Brodie) hate it because, well because Brodie 'discovered it' so it's something I keep secret. =P 
I also love 'Salad Fingers', 'CreepyPasta' and -gasp- the dreaded 4chan /b/ ...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love fairy's. I have a secret stash under my bed. Sshhhhhhhhh  Lol

No really. I do


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I'm becoming obsessed with Pony Posse. I catch myself wanting to be at the stable when they are there, watch what they do and I think I even secretly am jealous that I am not young enough to be one of them. I miss those carefree summers as a pre-teen....sigh


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

DC Comics (never could stand Marvel, sorry, Sorrel) and Dark Horse... plus Valve's wonderful array of games, Bioshock (in-case you didn't know), Fallout series and 4Chan.

Yup.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Charmed, and many fantasy book series..


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Guilty pleasure ~ fried biscuits rolled in powdered sugar and cinnamon.. Mmmammm
Geeky obsession ~ Teddy bears and Heavy metal...who'da thunk it?!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's mine to name a few....

Avatar the Last Airbender-Mostly because it's awesome and mostly because I think Zuko is hot. Is that weird? :lol:
Pirates of the Caribbean movies-Mostly to watch Davy Jones! I love his accent. 
The Hunger Games books-Can't wait for the third book to come out!
Scrubs- I love Dr.Cox and his curly hair. 
The Nanny-You know the one with Fran Drescher.
Horse Racing-I'm obsessed and I don't care. Go Thoroughbreds!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am in love with The Saddle Club. I watched it alllllll the time when I was younger and, even though I think I'm getting a tad old for it, I still love it! I even have the computer game!! Haha


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I second that Buffy and Charmed vote...I'm sad thatthey aren't being made anymore. 

And Afleet....That's so not weird. I still watch it too, and I used to think Zuko was sexy lol I kind of outgrew that a few seasons ago but I still like to watch the show on occasion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love pretty much any cartoon or movie based on a comic book. I never actually had comics growing up, wouldn't even know where to buy one now, but I love the movies. Even the crappiest of the batman movies and the fantastic 4. Love them. Though my fave is the X-men. I have had a crush on Wolverine since I was like 5. I nearly crapped and fell in it when the original x-men movie came out all those years ago.

Guilty pleasure? Breaking off a chunk of the horse's salt block to carry around in my pocket and lick on. LOL.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, I don't have books and TV I like, I have those I'm _obsessed_ with. I can't casually like something. Either hate it or love it to death.

I'm the worst *Avatar: The Last Airbender* nerd... I LOVE that show so, so much. I've watched every episode four or five times. I'm going to see the movie tonight. I know it's going to suck, but I'm still going to see it. 

Next, the *Teen Titans *animated series. I've never read the comics, but I love, love the cartoon. 

*Percy Jackson.* LOVE the books! They are my current obsession. I'm technically "too old" for them, but good literature is timeless.

I'm trying to get into* X-men*, and so far, I like it. May be a future obsession.  

Also, *Harry Potter.* I still love Harry Potter, even though it isn't even close to a current obsession.

Guilty Pleasures? Eating salt from the salt dish and licking salt blocks. My excuse: keeps my hypotension under control.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to LOVE charmed!! I wish they still made it too!
Percy Jackson!!! My fav books!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

We can be the official Percy Jackson fangirls of the Horse Forum. Every forum needs some!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahh - I am a geek with all of you  lol. 

I watch alot of cartoons, I love them. Smurfs, Scooby Doo, Phineas and Ferb, etc, etc.

I play alot of Xbox Live online, the game CALL OF DUTY. I have a huge Clan, my Husband named us N1LB, which is No 1 Left Behind. We compeate against other clans from all over the world - we have a blast. Right now we're playing Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2, until the new one comes out in November which will be based apon the Vietnam War.

I am also a WWII fanatic. I am also a History Buff. Big time History Fanatic.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I'm VERY glad to know that I'm not the only fan of the X-men on here 

oh, and I you want the comics you can downlao them onto your iPod via the app. I use ComiXology to download mine, they don't have everything but they have a lot o it.

You could try the pawn shops too. I see quite a few comics on there nowadays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I really prefer actual novels to graphic ones. Something about reading the little bubbles bothers me LOL. Anymore, I can hardly stomach most of the original X-men cartoons. I just don't watch them and that keeps from sullying my good memories of them.

Oh, did I mention that I was a Voltron fanatic when I was a kid? I used to watch it every single morning before school. Some of you younger ones probably don't even know what that is LOL.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I own all the seasons of The Waltons. How geeky is that?!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Good night, John Boy.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I second that Buffy and Charmed vote...I'm sad thatthey aren't being made anymore.
> 
> And Afleet....That's so not weird. I still watch it too, and I used to think Zuko was sexy lol I kind of outgrew that a few seasons ago but I still like to watch the show on occasion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whew....glad I'm not the only one! LOL :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

3neighs said:


> I own all the seasons of The Waltons. How geeky is that?!


Me too!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Avatar: The Last Airbender all the way. 
I also love Nancy Drew computer games. 
I'm big into fantasy books/movies-
Guardians of Ga'Hoole was one of my favorite series, along with Harry Potter. I love the Princess Bride [book, not movie, though the movie's great too] and the 3 Inkheart books.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am right there with all you Percy Jackson fans!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't know other people liked Buffy and Charmed. I've been made fun of soooooo many times for watching and loving those shows. I should've realized there would be some HORSE people that'd appreciate those shows 

I also love Harry Potter, Percy Jackson, Anne McCaffery, Robert Jordan, I could keep going but I won't...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

*Hannah Montana* is one of my childish obsessions. Yes. I watch the show. I've seen the movies. I can recall interesting moments from every episode. I love that show, no matter how bad the acting is.

Sitcoms from the 80s/90s like *The Nanny*, *George Lopez*, and *The Cosby Show* are without a doubt my FAVORITE TV shows.



My guilty pleasure? *Wine*. I love it. Strawberry, strawberry apple, white, grape, red, you name it.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

The Steve Wilkos Show. As weird as it sounds. I watch it every time I can catch it on TV. MadTV is also a must for me.

And for those of you that remember the show Hamtaro...yeah, I have every single one of the little hamster toys. Well, except Sleeper, and Boss and Stan, but I hated Sleeper and no matter how hard I looked I could never find the set with Boss and Stan. But I have all the other ones, and the big ol' playhouse for them. I spent like 2 years collecting them all.

As well, me and my brother have collected 3 massive tubs of lego from the time we were kids. I have an entire lego town with houses and shops and people and-yes, farms that takes up an entire spare room in the basement. I haven't been down there in like, a year, but I'm never selling my lego.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Avatar; The Last Airbender, *Love love love it <3 I've seen all the episodes like 5 times. 
*Harry Potter*, I re-read the books every summer  I'm currently on the 5th book. Love them soooo much!
I love *history* (before WW1 and WW2) Especially Roman times, Ancient Egypt, etc.
*Video games*. my faves are Sims 2 (haven't had the chance to play sims 3), Oblivion, Morrowind, Assassin's Creed, Grand Theft Auto. But can't play any of them at the moment because my computer broke last year and haven't been able to afford a new one and i'm trying to save up money for a PS3 at the moment.
*Ghosts and supenatural stuff*. Love horror movies and true life ghost stories.z
*Supernatural*, my fave TV show <3 Jenses Ackles is soooooo smokin' hot!
And lot's of other *TV shows*. NCIS, Scrubs, Castle, Merlin, Top Chef, AMNTM, and many more...
*Movies*, I LOVE movies!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Me in general, im just a geek. 8) 
*Xbox*, i generally play anything. from RPG's to shoot em ups.
*Final Fantasy*, is a huge obsession of mine. 
*Pokemon*, is another obsession.
*Movies*, i'd say i'm movie obsessed, i'll watch pretty much anything, last night i sat and watched Blood the Last Vampire, Management, Terminator 2, The Punisher (old version), Astro Boy and Howls Moving Castle. one after the other. 

^those are my main geeky obsessions ^ 

i also watch a bit of anime now and then but not so often, as i mentioned i'm more of a movie freak, episodes annoy me. Thus why i rarely watch t.v shows.

My guilty pleasure would have to be *Peas in the Pod*, they're well amazing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also a huge movie buff and have been collecting DVDs for years. At my last count, I have about 620 DVD's plus several seasons of several of my fave TV shows. I have 2 full bookcases and a full entertainment center. I think that qualifies me as a geek.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

whiskeynoo said:


> *Final Fantasy*, is a huge obsession of mine.


*highfives*


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

TV series. 

I'm not really a fan of movies but I love series. I never watch them on "TV" though, I don't even own a TV, I just get the dvds of them. 

I've been a Buffy fan forever 

Doctor Who, Supernatural, True Blood, Weeds, Skins, Battlestar Galactica (I'm a bit of a sci-fi person, but I don't tell people). 

I'm good at hiding this obsession though because I watch them late at night  

My other weird pleasure/obsession is stationary. I like notebooks and spend more than any sane person would spend on them. 

Who is this Percy guy?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Percy Jackson! It's a book series! I think there are 5 books? Its all about half-bloods and greek gods and goddeses! Wikked books!

And I too.. have the waltons! lol They're my moms... really


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a huuuuge history buff. I'm obsessed with the English Reformation.

I am rereading the George R. R. Martin books, A Song of Ice and Fire for the fourth time now that HBO is going to make a series!

I am also a big True Blood fan and a Big Bang Theory fan.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I play WoW since it was launched, however I mostly use it as a sort of 3D messenger more or less, keeping in touch with the tons of friends I made in that game.
I also read a lot and I am a big fan of French literature

That's about it for geekyness, for the rest I'm more or less an outdoor person


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a sci-fi/fantasy nerd. :mrgreen: Never had comic books as a kid, but I'll popcorn-chew my way through most any superhero movie, esp. X-Men, SpiderMan, and Batman. I love the Inheritance books, I've read LOTR 5 times, and I've been known to jump up and down when I see Star Wars movies. I think my family might be waiting for the mothership. :shock::lol:

I'm also pretty in to economics; I read a lot of Austrian-school theory (Mises, Rothbard, etc.).


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love the X men movies, except for the fact that they really didn't follow the original storyline very well. Oh well, as a seperate story they were great ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a huge Twilight Saga fan 

And awww I love the Waltons!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Broski1984 said:


> DC Comics (never could stand Marvel, sorry, Sorrel) *and Dark Horse*... plus Valve's wonderful array of games, Bioshock (in-case you didn't know), Fallout series and 4Chan.
> 
> Yup.


Dark Horse the movie? I luv that movie! LoL!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i think Broski1984 means the dark horse comics. i could be wrong though.


----------



## rainbowpony (Jul 8, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> Reminds me - Team Damon =D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG hell yeah!  
did i mention my biggest obsession was vampire stuff? twilight, vampire diaries or anything slightly vampy i'm there :wink:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a cool thread, can we try to bring it up again?


----------



## RebelMare (May 2, 2011)

Way guilty pleasure... I am 16, and I collect Bella Sara cards. You know the ones. Cute little horses in rainbow colors with sweet messages on them. In my defense, the art on some of them is way awesome. So there.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I o wanted to get those but I can't buy them anywhere!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, I know this thread is a little old but i'm super impressed with all of the geeky habits out there. Personally I think I could outgeek all of y'all. 

Music - metal, and really stupid stuff that makes me laugh, y'know like weird Al and Johnathan coulter.
Comics - Marvel! I also love x-men and I always wanted to be rogue! 
Cartoons - love teen titans and also liked dexters lab which is good n geeky. And scooby doo! For halloween last year I went as velma. Jinkies!
Movies - I'm obsessed with back to the future. I went to see it in the cinema in 3d and nearly died of excitement before it cam on, even if i had seen it a million times. 
Games - I don't play MMOGs anymore. I used to, and I used to collect pokemon cards too. Now i'm pretty into board games. I have a group of friends whos really into a game called betrayal at house on the hill. It's awesome.

Yeah, I got my geek on 8)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am completely obsessed with Lord of the Rings! Books and movies! My wallpaper is a scene from the Two Towers  and my ring tone is Evenstar from the soundtrack

I am also a HUGE NCIS fan, I have all the box sets that are available, and my text tone is the theme 

I r a geek lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I love werewolves LOL There is going to be a new how all about werewolves on Mtv!

I also have a weird thing for redheads LOL


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My guilty pleasure is the Eurovision Song Contest - it's terrible! awful songs, bad singing, outrageous costumes and the voting is a joke; but I absolutely love it and watch it every year!

Here is this year's Irish entry -






see what I mean?! I'm so into cheesy musak that I think Jedward are great  :lol:

My geek obsession is *Stargate* (_SG-1_ and _Atlantis_, I hate _Universe_) I have all the episodes on DVDs and watch them constantly... my mother has dementia and needs constant company, so I spend my evenings sitting beside her, she watches TV while I watch *Stargate* on my laptop


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a total book nerd. I burn through at least 3 books a weeks, more if I can find time. I take "mommy time" every night with a hot bath, glass of muscadine wine and a book for an hour. 

I also do the crossword puzzle in the daily paper and time myself. I can do a week day puzzle in 5 minutes...the Sunday NY Times is a bit different. I'm proud to finish that one by the next Sunday!


----------

